# La bass لا باس - لا بأس



## Andrew___

The Moroccan dialect has this phrase "la bass" which you hear so often here.  It means "No problems", "don't worry" etc.

Does this phrase exist in any other dialects (other than the various maghrebi ones).

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## ayed

Yes, in Badawi and sedentary dialects.It is governed by context..

A:"Are you sick, B?"
B:Surely, I am very sick today"
A:"la bass", "Tauur:expiation" Allah willing"
And sometimes it carries the meaning of _*OK*_.


----------



## MarcB

Yes All of the Maghreb and Yemen as well as what  Ayed said.


----------



## Josh_

I can't recall if I ever heard this in Egypt, but I imagine it probably occurs.  

Anyway, I just wanted to point out that this comes from the MSA لا بأس la ba2s.  I heard it often at Middlebury.

Edit: Just to clarify, when it is said in Morrocan, badawi, and other dialects, the hamza is elided?


----------



## Ander

Josh_ said:


> Edit: Just to clarify, when it is said in Morrocan, badawi, and other dialects, the hamza is elided?



Is it a question or an affirmation ?


----------



## kifaru

Can بأس be used as a substitute for "only" as in "only flowers in the garden."?


----------



## Josh_

Ander said:


> Is it a question or an affirmation ?


It was a question.  Sorry for the confusion.



			
				kifaru said:
			
		

> Can بأس be used as a substitute for "only" as in "only flowers in the garden."?


The word بأس ba2s, in this context, means harm.  

You are thinking of the colloquial word بسّ bass.  It can be used to express the idea of 'only':

فيه ورد في الجنينة بس 
fii ward fig-gineena bass.


----------



## Andrew___

Yes it is definitely alided in the Moroccan dialect.


----------



## MarcB

Ander said:


> Is it a question or an affirmation ?



In the Maghreb.
Ali: la bas?
Slimane: la bas

Tunis
Ali: la basa?
Slimane: la bas


----------



## huhmzah

I've heard "labaas" used a lot by Tunisians -- the usual answer for chna7walek (شناحوالك) "shnaaHwaalek" (how are you?) is "labaas! l7amdoulillah."
Also, if you wanna ask "Are you doing ok?" or what would be the equivalent of "Ca va?" they also say "labaasa?"


----------



## Ander

MarcB said:


> In the Maghreb.
> Ali: la bas?
> Slimane: la bas
> 
> Tunis
> Ali: la basa?
> Slimane: la bas



I have noticed that people from the Maghreb tend to change the Classical Arabic "a" into "e".

For example Mohammed instead of Muhammad.

So I wonder if "la bas" in not rather "la bes".


----------



## wildan1

In spoken Moroccan, _la bass _(_bass_ rhymes with English _chess_) is the major way to give a greeting -- _La bass? La bass 3lik? Kolshi la bass?_

More literally, _bass_ can be used as in_ Ma kain bass (it's no problem; no harm done; don't worry about it)._ 

More emphatically, _Shi bass ma kain._


----------



## djara

MarcB said:


> In the Maghreb.
> Ali: la bas?
> Slimane: la bas
> 
> Tunis
> Ali: la basa?
> Slimane: la bas


 
I never heard it pronounced with a final "a" as under Ali above. And I never pronounce it that way myself.
The closest pronouciation in Tunisian would be "la baas" the "aa" sound as in English "bat", not "bar"
Some people, especially among the younger generation, tend to pronouce it as "la bees" as in English "base"


----------



## WadiH

Josh_ said:


> I can't recall if I ever heard this in Egypt, but I imagine it probably occurs.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to point out that this comes from the MSA لا بأس la ba2s.  I heard it often at Middlebury.
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify, when it is said in Morrocan, badawi, and other dialects, the hamza is elided?



Yes it is elided.

There's also a similar expression in Arabia, said to someone who is ill or not feeling well:
ما ترى باس


----------



## Fragrant Rose

Josh_ said:


> I can't recall if I ever heard this in Egypt, but I imagine it probably occurs.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to point out that this comes from the MSA لا بأس la ba2s. I heard it often at Middlebury.
> 
> Edit: Just to clarify, when it is said in Morrocan, badawi, and other dialects, the hamza is elided?


 

No it is not used in Egpt. However, I am egyptian and I use it as a part of classical Arabic ( because I like it). Unfortunately, many people in Egypt may not understand what it means!


----------



## aljmet

Salaam,

I found this phrase in an opinion article about Sudan.  Its a Jordanian newspaper but I don't know where the author is from.  Here is the quote:

الخلاصة ، أن الولايات المتحدة  تريد تفتيت السودان ، ومن هذا المنطلق فإن لسان حالها يقترح التصويت  بـ"نعم" أو "لا بأس" لصالح الانفصال

I found several translations including "nevermind" 

In this case, can la ba2s mean simply "no"? or does it have a special meaning in this case that I don't understand, possibly because it is a pun or obscure usage?

Shukran lakum

the entire article can be found here: http://www.addustour.com/ViewTopic....\OpinionAndNotes_issue1100_day16_id273794.htm


----------



## AndyRoo

aljmet said:


> الخلاصة ، أن الولايات المتحدة تريد تفتيت السودان ، ومن هذا المنطلق فإن لسان حالها يقترح التصويت بـ"نعم" أو "لا بأس" لصالح الانفصال


 
Hi,

Here it means "no objection", I believe.


----------



## cherine

Yes. Or "it's ok".


----------

